
Why Sake Used to Be Made with the Spit of Japanese Virgins - tosh
https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/article/vvkz8a/why-sake-used-to-be-made-with-the-spit-of-japanese-virgins
======
indescions_2018
Wonderful scene in Makoto Shinkai's "Your Name" anime of the Kuchikamizake
ritual!

